# Found a pigeon in Oakville, Canada. Breathing problem, missing tail feathers.



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Found a white pigeon, its not doing too well. All its tail feathers are missing, and its got a breathing problem. I think its nose or whatever the pigeon has is clogged with something. It breathes through its mouth making this phlegm-like "snorting" noise all the time.

I have it in a big cardboard box. Gave it a dish with water and some wheat berries. Its eating, drinking I think too. Not too sure how hydrated the bird is but its pretty alert and it gets annoyed with me if I hold it too long. It doesn't peck or scratch, and its pretty curious about its surroundings if I pick it up out of the box. Eyes are bright, so I don't think its dehydrated.

Hopefully it will stick in there until I can figure out this breathing problem its having. Help??


----------



## DebbyW (Oct 25, 2009)

Is it snorting or growling or does it make this sound all the time? I know they make a sound to scare you off...(btw...they don't bite). If you have frozen veggies, run them under hot water to defrost and give that to it. If it doesn't drink...dip the beak in to show where it is (just watch the nostrils)...is it banded??


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Breathing problem. Not growling. It does this all the time, regularly... like breathing. Once every 15 minutes or so its trying to sneeze or something.

No bands, otherwise I'd be looking for the owner. It's just a regular bird. White, got some iregular patches of brown, grey, and the shiny green feathers. Must be feral I think, but its pretty calm.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you look inside the bird's mouth for any yellow spots or blotches? Anything yellow or crusty looking in the bird's nose?


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Its got some crusty stuff on its nose. Yellow. But its not the cleanest bird.
Let's assume the pieces of crusty yellow are caused by the same problem.

It took a crap in the cardboard box I put it in. Normal droppings, maybe a little dry for a pigeon. It didn't *splat* like they usually do on my car.

I couldn't look into its throat. Got someone to hold the bird while I try to open up its beak. Its a real fighter and I don't want to wring its neck or anything.


I've got some oxacillin (penicillin based antibiotic) I can give it right now. What would be a good dose? I can run around for some fish zole tomorrow. Dosage for fish zole?

I've also got an eyedropper for feeding it medication.


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok. FINALLY got its throat checked out. It doesn't have anything. I could only see clearly about a centimeter in. Little bit past its tongue, but its just a pink and fleshy tunnel. No growths or any large lumps or mucous.

Should I inspect it again? Maybe its got something deeper down its throat?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Is he/she injured anywhere externally ? cuts, abrasions, lacerations, scabs, scratches ? Missing tailfeathers usually means that a pigeon was attacked by something.

Wipe off the external crust on his beak with a warm, damp cloth as best you can. 

Also, feel her/his chest area...is her keelbone protruding as if she is very thin/starving?

She has been sorta handled a lot it sounds like, so at this point I would be inclined not to do too much more handling for the evening, so as not to induce further stress.

Meds are a good idea to start. The Oxycillin is a good choice as a wide-net antibiotic. The only Q is...what is the dilution/suspension (usually noted in mg/ml) ?


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

250mg for the capsule. That's all it says "250mg". It is a little thin, the keel bone is protruding somewhat on touch. It's pretty thin for a pigeon, but nothing drastic.

As far as injuries, I inspected the bird. Besides the tail feathers it doesn't have anything. I will inspect it more thoroughly after its gotten a chance to rest. Hopefully, its had this problem for awhile and its not getting any worse. I'd hate to see it die, its such a curious bird.


Charis: Any resources in my area? I'd like to get someone who knows more to inspect the bird. Vets are expensive, and I don't know how much help they can be. Its a pigeon after all.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is everything I have in Ontario...


Briarwood Animal Hospital
Dr. Randy Stirling
76 King East 
Stoney Creek, Canada L8G 1K2
905-664-4888

Southern region, Essex County (Amherstburg) 
519-736-8172
Nancy Phillips, President Wings Avian Rehabilitation Centre 
Wildlife Species: accept all wildlife 
Specialties: raptors, water birds and passerines 
Comments: Wildlife accepted from Southwestern Ontario, Canada - 
Windsor and Essex County area. 

Southern region, Toronto 
416-631-0662 
Nathalie Karvonen (Executive Director), Toronto Wildlife Centre 
Wildlife Species: Over 200 species have been treated at TWC 
Specialties/Knowledge: 
Toronto Wildlife Centre's Wildlife Hotline (416-631-0662) handles approximately 30,000 
calls per year from members of the public with various concerns about wildlife. 
Comments: 
Toronto Wildlife Centre is a registered charity, 
and is one of the largest wildlife rehabilitation centres
in Canada with veterinarians on staff.
_________________


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are doing well so far. Keep her warm and quiet...do you have a heating pad ? You can put that under a towel in her box, on low.


Mmmmmmm....I know that Amoxycillin is 125 mg/ml suspension. Then a .9 cc dosage 2x/day.

If Oxacillin is the same, that would mean you wanna mix 1 250 mg. tablet with 2 ml (or 2 cc's) of water to get the same suspension.

But I am not sure that the stuff is the same as Amoxycillin. I know both are used to treat similar maladies.....And I know that a single human dosage of Amoxycillin is 500 mg. So if your dosage was 2 pills at a time (i.e. 500mg), then the relative strengths of the antibiotics probably match.

Eh, I personally can't figure it out...and I don't wanna play amateur Pharmacist, so....unless someone else chimes in, probably best just to give her/him supportive care and call one of those resources in AM.

The problem with wildlife care facilities is....there is a much higher chance they will just kill the pigeon. Most places dont exactly go "all out" for pigeons.

A bird vet is a better call (but check their euthanasia policy first) but it will cost $.

Oh...and BTW...thanks for saving his life !


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Can you organize some cage or dog carrier to keep him in? It is going to be easier for you to monitor him and he will have some light there.
Also wild bird mix is better food for him.
Oxacillin dosage - 50 mg per pigeon daily for 5 days.
Fishzole (Metronidazole) - 50 mg per pigeon daily for 5 days.


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

She's getting plenty of light. I have a massive cardboard box which used to contain furniture. I leave the top open because she's got no tail feathers so no chance of escape.


So it looks like no wildlife center. In the meantime I'm going to run around for some fishzole and some wild bird mix. Heating pad, don't have that, but I do have those microwavable ones that you put on your neck. I'll warm it up a bit and put it under a shirt.

So far, she's not been getting any worse. So that's good. At least that gives me time. Don't thank me yet. I haven't saved just it, just prolonged its misery.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Excuse me if I've missed it, but have you weighed the bird? You really shouldn't give any medications until you know the weight. Most of us use a kitchen scale. If you don't have a kitchen scale maybe you have a neighbor that has one you can borrow.

Fishzole in particular, can cause seizures if given in doses that are too high for the bird's weight. I have a friend that leaned that lesson the hard way, resulting in the bird's death.

You can call resources I gave you and ask their policy on sick Pigeons and euthanasia. I did speak to all of them personally before I put them on my list but people leave and new ones replace them and a prudent thing would be for you to ask. If you find any new resources for Pigeons, I would love to have those too.


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok. So what's the proper dose after I weigh the bird then? I do have a kitchen scale.


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

It weighs about 300-325g.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are the instructions from our resource section.


AMOXYCILLIN AND CLAVULANIC ACID (Synulox, Clavamox)

Dose - up to 50 mgs per kilo BID if injection or up to 125mgs per kilo TID (three times daily) orally- up to 3 weeks. Dose and dosing interval determined by infection site, severity and organism involved.

Used to treat severe or deep puncture wounds, and helps greatly in preventing the spread of necrotic tissue. Is also effective against gut E.coli.
It is not recommended that this drug be given orally in the case of critically ill patients as absorption from the GI tract is unreliable, however many people do not have access or knowledge to give by injection so orally is the only option and better than nothing.

This drug has a much broader spectrum than Baytril and therefore will treat a much greater range of ailments. Can be used in conjunction with Trim Sulphas. Refrigerate oral suspension and discard after 10 days or if liquid becomes dark. Avoid concurrent use with tetracycline, erythromycin and chloramphenicol.

METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl)

Dose 20-50 mgs per kilo BID or 40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days. 

In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.
If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another bird).
Used for anaerobic, (flushing deep wounds), and protozoal infections. Can be given concurrently with Amoxy and Trim Sulphas


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn bird. Couldn't give it the proper dose. Keeps struggling and I don't want to hurt it. Could I just put the medication in its water? What would be a good dose if that's the case. I don't know how much these things drink everyday.

BID and OID, you mean intravenously and orally?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Waterdish meds won't do. 

Do this...wrap the pigeon in a towel, fairly snug...so you make a burrito, so to speak, with only his head sticking out. Hold hi against you body and use one hand to hold his head firmly in place. Use the other hand with the eyedropper to pry his beack open (while holding his head still with the other hand).

Slowly squirt the meds inside his mouth, maybe about 1/4 of the was in from the tip of his beak (don't squirt it back towards the back of his throat...his air pipe is there, at the end of his tongue and you would rather he swallow the liquid himself. Usually once they feel liquid in the front of their mouth, they will swallow.

Try that.


----------



## JustADude (Oct 26, 2009)

Screw it. I just took it to the humane society. They said they'll feed it and let it go once its healed up, no need to put it down. Apparently, its very underweight and its breathing problem isn't too bad.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can I have the name of the HS you took the bird to?


----------

